# My New X-Trail



## LimLim (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi X-Trail guys, I'm new owner of 2005 Black X-Trail 2.5 St (Asia Version). It's been a few months I've been trying to decide which SUV to choose between CRV or X-Trail. Finally, I picked X-Trail as it looks cool and sportier.

Here are the mods I've done: 19" Estatus Style-S (35 Offset, make the tire in line with fender), Pirelli P-Zero Rosso 245/45/19, Clear Sidelamp, Philips SilverVision, Philips DiamondVision 5000K, Kenwood DPX-MP7050, V-Kool 40% Tint.





































I'm thinking to lower the car by 1 inch, what's your suggestions? 

Regards,
LimLim


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Lim Lim, mate, you car is very Yum Yum 

Very nice looking exy you got there mate and it's black yet again. 

What's the story with all these black cool looking exy's appearing on the forum all of a sudden? LOL 

mate, my advice to you is not to lower it and it cool as it is, but then again, another member from Singapore I think has mentioned that the trend of the modifications in Asia seem to be directed towards turning the exy into a cool looking sports car, which means lowering as much as possible.

I'm not in favour lowering a 4WD, as I take my exy off-road and need all the ground clearance I can get. This is my personal preference of course and your driving style ma be completely differtent to mine.

I see you scored yourself the OEM side mirrors with LED's, did these come standard or you got them ordered from Japan.

I went with the aftermarket option for these mirrors with LED's as the OEM one doesn't come in chrome


----------



## LimLim (Jun 4, 2005)

*Minimalist Style*

Thanks for your comment. I got the car last week, so it's still fresh from the factory.  Yesterday I just washed the car and quickdetailed it with Mequiars Quick Detailer, so it looks very shiny. 

I'm still not sure about lowering the car. Few of my friends here tell me to do it, but I personally disagree with them. I won't use my X-Trail off road, but there are lots of pot holes everywhere in my city. For everyday use I disagree to lower the car to the extreme. Young guys in Asia, especially in Indonesia, think that the appearance of the car is the most important thing. They called VIP Style for the car that extremely low. They use the biggest posibble wheels. They've even widen the fender to make the wheels inside the fender. On the other side, perhaps, I prefer a minimalist style with just a few mods. 

As for the turning led on the side mirror, it came as standard for 2005 X-Trail. By the way I really love the Rider stop lamp, but I heard it's very very expensive. I've better wait for the aftermarket option.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Hi Lim!

Nice car! :thumbup: 

I agree lowering would make your X nicer for Asian standards. I will be lowering mine as well. I'm still unsure what the best way is. Most springs will lower the car 1.5 inches. If you want more control, coilovers with what Jon (Jtanoyo1) is planning on doing would be better. Some of the coilovers even have electronic controls that can increase or decrease the ride height with the push of a button. Those electronic ones are a bit more involved in terms of installation and cost much more. From another post Jon scored some coilovers from Hotbits. If you're in Asia, you might be able to get them as well. 

In general I personally favor similar gap between the fender and the tire all around. So that if the gap between the fender and the tire towards the front/rear is 3 inches and the gap between the tire and fender towards the top is 4, then lowering in one inch will make it equal all around. 

I'm waiting for new 20 rims to arrive. Then I'll be able to figure out just how much I need to lower mine. I have Tanabe springs already. Will see if that works out. If not, I'll have to go coilovers.

Good luck on your mods! Your X already looks nice... but I'm sure it'll be nicer when you add more stuff.


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Hey Lim, so you are in Bandung eh? Cool, we should meet up sometimes. Hmmm, the 20s sure make the X-trail looks a lot more complete. I am beginning to think my 19s are pretty small. 

Hehehe, but this is a losing battle. Yesterday, at the shop I just saw a guy with an X-trail with 22" chrome wheels. It looks kinda silly and the last thing I want is to go up bigger and bigger wheels just because the other people got them. But man, Lim, yours sure is VERY nice! :cheers:


----------



## LimLim (Jun 4, 2005)

Yes, I'm in Bandung. Do you often go to Bandung, It's only 1.5 hours now through Cipularang Highway. 

No, no, 22" wheels for X-Trail?? Just what I said, VIP Style.  I love wheels mods but it's never that extreme.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I agree with you Jon... 22 is way too much. I had 18's before my 20's and I think ride wise and height wise and performance wise that's the best size. For show, I think 20's is good enough with some compromise for daily use. 22's is just purely for show and will be difficult for daily use.

I don't plan to do any fender well enlarging or the like. After the new rims and lowering, I'll be more or less done with my exterior mods. I want to go the Terranismo route... engine mods! :thumbup:


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Yeah, so do I! I can't wait for the stuff I ordered from the States to come here...


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

thetimster said:


> I want to go the Terranismo route... engine mods! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Check out the videos I posted up on the board so you get an idea (or at least the sound) of a modified QR X :fluffpol:


----------

